# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Ευγένια-Αγ.Γεώργιος

## trimitsos

Ευγένια-Αγ.Γεώργιος

Μιας και δεν υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος στη γειτονική μου περιοχή,
είπα να ανοίξω το τοπικ αυτό, μπας και δεί κάποιος τις περιοχές και 
επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ώστε να συνδεθούμε!

Βλέπω βουνό Αμφιάλη (νομίζω), λίγο προς ταμπούρια και πολλά σπίτια μέχρι τον Αι Γιώργη.

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω ειμαι στην περιοχη Αγ.Γεωργιος (κοπη πειραιας) ID 161

----------


## trimitsos

Δεν μπορώ να δώ που είσαι ακριβώς. 
Δε φαίνεσαι στη Wind
Στείλε με ΠΜ διαστάυρωση να σου πώ αν σε βλέπω

----------

